# Blue Lehmanni



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Gorgeous frogs!!! 

blauwe lehmanni - Gifkikkerportaal - Forum - Kikkers - Gifkikkers, soorten info

What is the black and yellow frog in the 8th pic?


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Seems like a yellow Lehmanni to me, it just happens to have a bit of a different color pattern similar to a saddleback Histo.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> What is the black and yellow frog in the 8th pic?


A spotted yellow lehmanni


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree, Yellow Lehmanni. Once again, I love google translate. Lot interesting frog information in the EU.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Was I the only one to spot Fred's name being discussed? Wonder what that thread is all about?


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> Was I the only one to spot Fred's name being discussed? Wonder what that thread is all about?


Perhaps its just someone with the same name. Was Fred's last name Vosse?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Humm....I think they are all Histo and Syvatica except for the one with the white toes that looks like a banded leuc, which is the lehmanni


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd say it's the same Fred... Fred / illegal = synonymous

"Are beautiful animals but also as Fred says ..
There would be no additions to see.
There is so much beauty ....
Worldwide still do not understand why so many people who go here.
Should the price and exclusivity deal.
Will grow almost no profit so they will not being ..

Would be nice if no one but illegal animals are exclusive to anyone can prove.
Then the fun quickly, I think ..

Exculisviteit terms:
Remco brown frogs ....
Das lately, particularly ...

Nice to see someone from so long ago and yet so far away ...
World is quite large and sometimes so very small "


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

sports_doc said:


> Humm....I think they are all Histo and Syvatica except for the one with the white toes that looks like a banded leuc, which is the lehmanni


Professional Breeders Series Book has them listed as Histrionicus.
Good call.

John


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes the blue ones are Histos as are the ones with the yellow spots. There are many variations in the Bullseye type Histo's with a endless variety of colors. In the 90's I personally kept that type in orange, yellow and yes even 1 blue 1 that was pretty ugly with much of the coloring scratched off. It seemed a lot of these would come in in groups that included several colors, these were small batches that made me thingk there was color variability in the population much like Bastimentos Pumilio.
In addition the frog right below the yellow Lehmanni was really big morph of Histo that was almost Tinc like, it occured very close to where Lehmanni come from. Also near was a slightly smaller morph which looks a little like red heads but with bigger striping that is called the Anchicaya Histo... probably my favorite, along with the large red spotted morph.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

flapjax3000 said:


> Perhaps its just someone with the same name. Was Fred's last name Vosse?


It's possible, but unlikely.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice pictures, but that blue one is a histo not lehmanni. I think the "Fred" is actually the same one. I put the link through google translate and I got most of what they were discussing. Here's a few clues that gave it away for me: 



> And because with this kind of frogs and anti-smuggling Fred in a debate it sooner or later about: Say NO to smuggling!


From username Fred Fox:


> Also I help here and there, along with a conservation project, and have been long engaged in setting up a breeding project, which no one has gone smoothly ..





> Het kweken van deze dieren en legaal aanbieden kan een andere mogelijkheid zijn om het smokkelen in te dammen. The breeding of these animals, and legally can offer an alternative to smuggling under control.





> Als daar de tijd nog voor is althans; de smokkel gaat gestaag door, en is erg moeilijk tegen te gaan als de autoriteiten in bepaalde landen er niets tegen doen.. If there is still time at least, the smuggling is continuing, and it is very difficult to counter in some countries if the authorities do anything about it .." and "this is a so called 'Redhead', there last fall and spring weather a lot of smuggled to Germany and from there to include the USA .. (as "offspring") are best .. attacks on these vulnerable populations.


From username ErikHa, who was also in our Fred threads:


> I think it is important to raise this consistently. In de VS lijken veel hobbyisten niet eens te weten welke soorten nu legaal of illegaal zijn. In the U.S. many hobbyists seem not even to know what types are legal or illegal. Het ontbreken van een overkoepelende vereniging zoals in Nederland, is een verklaring van die onwetendheid. The lack of an umbrella organization such as the Netherlands, is a statement of ignorance.


Bryan


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW! I'll take ten of each color (no questions asked).


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

It's pretty obvious to me they are all CB.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> WOW! I'll take ten of each color (no questions asked).


right there with ya....lol


Stunning


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah count me in too


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

as others have said those are histos.

mark, i believe the large morph near the lehmanni population is the anchicaya morph, which is possibly a natural cross between yellow lehmanni and redhead histos. atleast thats what ive heard.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Adam, actually the Anchicaya morph and big yellow one come from very close areas but are different. The big yellow had no orange whereas the Anchi did, almost like a red head but with much bigger more defined striping. There is another yellow morph from the area with large blotches of yellow and some orange on the head as well. 
A very interesting and diverse area which was clear cut in many areas when i was there in the late 90's. I would only hope much of that forest remains.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> Thanks Adam, actually the Anchicaya morph and big yellow one come from very close areas but are different. The big yellow had no orange whereas the Anchi did, almost like a red head but with much bigger more defined striping. There is another yellow morph from the area with large blotches of yellow and some orange on the head as well.
> A very interesting and diverse area which was clear cut in many areas when i was there in the late 90's. I would only hope much of that forest remains.


i wasnt sure, i just remember reading on a thread on here from a while ago that the anchicayas were huge. but i do know they have orange to red heads with large yellow splotches on them. also, they have white toes, which is why they were thought to either be a lehmanni, or a cross between redheads and yellow lehmanni.

but youve been there so im sure you would know better. let me try and find the thread though.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

theres some info in this thread...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/45853-histrionicus-morphs.html


----------

